# Can Wix integrate with Printful or other printers?



## PilliardDickle (May 1, 2017)

My website is WIX. I want to use Prihtful as a t-shirt printer (although I'm not married to that, would consider others). 

I signed up for a Shopify "Buy Now" button and placed it on my WIX site. It will push orders to Prihtful (and others), but it seems very limited. For example, no way for customers to add comments or instructions for personalization. (Actually, Shopify says there is a way, involving coding, consultation with an expert, etc. Forget it - too complicated!)

WIX has a really good shopping cart, but it doesn't integrate with outside printers, as far as I can tell. They do offer an in-house t-shirt app, but it seems to be through Zazzle. 

I also offer poster calendars, books etc on my site, so I need to push only the apparel orders to the POD printer.

Any thoughts on how to take t-shirt orders on my WIX website and have Prihtful (or another POD printer) fill the orders? Thanks!

Pilliard Dickle

Calendars | Pilliard Dickle[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## theresak (Oct 16, 2018)

There is a way. Its called ecwid and I think Printful can help you more, too. Here are integration options, just have to figure out whats for Wix in addition to ecwid. https://www.printful.com/landing/overview-print-products-fulfillment


----------



## UnaPF (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey, Una from Printful here! Just wanted to let you know that the Wix + Printful integration is live! You can now create a beautiful store with Wix and sell your own custom-designed Printful products there.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes, you can connect Wix with other printers by going to stores(in Printful) -> Choose platform, find Wix and click Connect


----------



## cleart54 (Apr 28, 2021)

Most of the students gets the dificulty for printing the content of any document letter which is helpful for them to get writing tips.Now it is easier to find out the online writing help with the How to Build a Cryptocurrency Portfolio on a Student Budget site platform where many students gets the chance of written content in effective way with a lt of portfolio budget facility and students can compare and get the best written work easily.


----------

